# Cycle buddie in Glasgow needed!



## lisalashes (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm at gcrm for my 2nd cycle of Ivf, 1st round was with Glasgow Nuffield... 
Going for cd7 scan tomoro and would love to chat to someone at the same point as me. 

Terrified and excited about this tx, the last year has been so tough!


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Lisalashes!

Lots of ladies at all different stages on the GCRM thread so you should post on that thread-just had treatment there & can't fault them.


----------



## parkeraah (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi lisalashes I too have just had my first ivf at gcrm and like Marion says they r fab.  Join us over on the gcrm forum good luck x


----------

